# Lost Harmony River Passage Paddle-Clear Creek-Golden



## SIURUGGER7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lost Harmony River Passage Paddle-Clear Creek-Golden, CO on 9-6-13
Color- Shaft Black/ Blades Light Grey
Lost it just before dark just before the Washington Ave Bridge in Golden.
Please contact me if you found it.
Thanks!


----------



## SIURUGGER7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Does anybody know of a possible physical lost and found on Clear Creek? Maybe at Coors?


----------

